# Grapefruit wood bowl



## barry richardson (Feb 21, 2016)

Am playing around with shapes a little, how does this one grab ya? Grapefruit wood that had started to die down the center, this wood was very fine grained and took a nice finish; lacquer. about 5x10

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 21, 2016)

The wood and finish is exceptional, as always. I'd like to see a couple more shots. In this one the shape looks kinda squat to me. I think the curve maybe a little fat or the largest section might just be a little too close to the bottom. It appears heavy, just my 2 cents. Not trying to find fault just assuming you want an honest assessment since its in this forum. I have issues getting these details correct and struggle with them often.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 21, 2016)

Beautiful wood and turning. 

I am howver on the fence about these shape of bowls. Almost like they need a little detail at the foot or rim or something.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 21, 2016)

Pretty wood ! I agree tho, It does look squatty .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 21, 2016)

I wondered if it appeared heavier because of the dark underside and took the liberty of downloading the photo so I could mess with the brightness. When I lightened the shadows, it seemed to change significantly. Can you shoot another photo with it standing on a white background, or some light from beneath?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 21, 2016)

Some interesting wood. Like the shape and size.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 21, 2016)

Well how many grapefruits will fit in it? That's the important question.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Feb 21, 2016)

I like it a lot, Barry. I see what the others see, but find it appealing. I'd like to see it in a lighter setting, too.

If I was going to suggest a change to the shape it would be to open up the top a bit more - ie. take another half inch or so off the top to increase the opening. I wouldn't do it with that piece, though, because you'd lose most of the darker stained rim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2016)

It grabs me. I want to grab it back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, the shape does have a low center of gravity by design, in the past I would never have considered such a shape, but lately I have seen some Malthrop bothers' bowls of a similar shape (around 10k each) and some Hawaiian and native american calabashes that have that squat form. Here is a pic of a group of shapes I'm trying out... the second from the left is the one shown earlier. The third is in the middle of it's finishing schedule which is why it looks rough. As you can see the theme is the same, just varying height, width, etc. Why am I doing this?.... that's a darn good question

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 21, 2016)

That stock is absolutely beautiful and that's really a sweet turn; of course since my old lady is only 5'1" it could be I like squatty. I don't know!

I have absolutely zero experience turning bowls, but I wonder if a lid projecting more of the lighter shade in the stock, might not alleviate some of the squatty apearance.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 21, 2016)

I like the grapefruit bowl, but the one on the far right is my favorite of the bunch. I love the calabash shape, but I've found it pretty tricky to turn one that I really like.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 21, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Why am I doing this?.... that's a darn good question



By strange coincidence, the turning club I belong to had its annual "open turning" meeting yesterday. The featured event was a talk and slide-show by Derrick TePaske, a club member who has several pieces in museums and galleries. He talked (among other things) about attending a workshop at Anderson Ranch in Colorado, where they were taught to make a half-dozen or more minor variations on a theme, then stand them up in a row and critique the outlines.

Just like your pieces in this photo (except they didn't finish them, and they were all sprayed with paint so it was only the profile they were considering.)

I don't have the discipline to thoroughly investigate a form in this way; after a bowl, I must make a pen, after a pen, a hollowform, and so on. Kudos for digging in and paying serious attention to the art.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow! First grapefruit wood I've ever seen. You really hit the nail on the head. I like the form and finish personally. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 22, 2016)

Me i really like this form a lot. I know a lot of turners don't, but it seems like when ever i make one of these they sell faster than any thing else i do. great job as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 22, 2016)

outstanding form and finish

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 22, 2016)

Really like that third one over barry! The little rim is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 22, 2016)

Love the wood and love the finish. Hate the smell of grapefruit and the last piece I turned my shop smelled like grapefruit for days.
I like low profile wide stance closed bowls nut the center of gravity of this one just seems saggy to me. (Like my own profile)  
Think your first photo doesn't do it justice. It looks better in the group of 4, however the first photo is probably how most people would see it. 
I think a touch of recurve around the rim like your third piece from the left in the group would make a huge difference.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't have the eye for form most turners do and kind of hope I never do - they all great to me in their own way. I especially love the 2 toners.


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I don't have the eye for form most turners do and kind of hope I never do - they all great to me in their own way. I especially love the 2 toners.



Didn't think I did either then @NYWoodturner showed up and agreed with me. Figure I gotta be up to the Pro-Am level now! 

Thanks Scott!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Didn't think I did either then @NYWoodturner showed up and agreed with me. Figure I gotta be up to the Pro-Am level now!
> 
> Thanks Scott!!



That's not what I am saying - I don't want to understand the way experienced turners see other peoples forms - it will ruin it for me. I like just about everything I see when it comes to form. I might not like some species combos and I do not like most segmented turnings and I am kind of a finial Nazi but as to form of bowls and HF etc. I like about 95% of what I see. I want it to stay that way but it probably won't.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry if I accidentally put words in your mouth!!

I will say this tho, I believe what you just said is something that held me back from either trying new things/branching out from the same routine. 

I never used to care what shape it was, or how it fit in your hand, the balance, ya ya ya. 

But since caring about that I feel it has helped me branch out more. Even more to the point it has me wanting a bigger and better lathe to keep furthering on. 

Also it's a major reason I love this part of the forum! Honest advise beats all the eye candies and way cools you could ever click on.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Honest advise beats all the eye candies and way cools you could ever click on.



Absolutely!


----------

